

Ask HN: Best blogs about Front-End? - Idered

I'm looking for a blogs like the one of CSS Wizardry http://csswizardry.com/ or this one http://snook.ca
======
rodriguezcommaj
There are a ton out there:

<http://css-tricks.com>

<http://alistapart.com>

<http://smashingmagazine.com>

<http://webdesign.tutsplus.com>

<http://webdesignerwall.com>

Lots of agencies and designers post some great articles and tutorials on their
blogs as well, just look around. I usually find that the best way to discover
new stuff is to hit the links of whoever is writing a tutorial you like. Check
out personal sites, agency blogs where the authors work, etc.

Just keep your eyes open.

~~~
Idered
Thanks, thought I know most of them :)

------
bmac
Paul Irish created a google reader feed of front-end blogs located here:
[http://paulirish.com/2011/web-browser-frontend-and-
standards...](http://paulirish.com/2011/web-browser-frontend-and-standards-
feeds-to-follow/)

~~~
Idered
Good one, Thanks!

------
AbhishekBiswal
codrops : <http://tympanus.net/codrops/>

